# Aikido Techniques and Practice



## TheBattousai (Jan 10, 2006)

Since I don't train in actual "Aikido" (I train in aikijujutsu in case your wondering) I was curious want the primary techniques are (i.e. kotegaeshi) and attacks that you respond to (i.e. doing a tech, from a rear bear hug). Also toss in any info on practice you think would be good for people to know.


----------



## samurai69 (Jan 10, 2006)

TheBattousai said:
			
		

> Since I don't train in actual "Aikido" (I train in aikijujutsu in case your wondering) I was curious want the primary techniques are (i.e. kotegaeshi) and attacks that you respond to (i.e. doing a tech, from a rear bear hug). Also toss in any info on practice you think would be good for people to know.


 
our begginers run through ai hanmi katate tori
Irimi nage
Kote gaeshi
shiho nage
Kaiten nage

tenchi nage

Ikkyo
Nikkyo
Sankyo
Yonkyo

then gyaku hanmi
Kata tori
Mune tori
Mune tsuki
Shomen and Yokomen
Morote tori

then ushiro ryote etc

these are the main areas, also included are (koshi)hip and (kokyu)breath throws, bokken and jo


----------



## TheBattousai (Jan 10, 2006)

samurai69 said:
			
		

> our begginers run through ai hanmi katate tori
> 
> 
> then gyaku hanmi
> ...


 
Can you translate the above terms, I have an idea but I would like some reassurance on what they mean. And the princibles Irimi, Tenkon, Atemi, and others, how are they usually taught.


----------



## Korppi76 (Jan 11, 2006)

TheBattousai said:
			
		

> Can you translate the above terms, I have an idea but I would like some reassurance on what they mean. And the princibles Irimi, Tenkon, Atemi, and others, how are they usually taught.


ai hanmi = both have same side forward (example both have right side towards each other)
 gyaku hanmi = both have different side forward
katate tori = grip from wrist
Kata tori = Grip from shoulder
Shomen and Yokomen  = usually in strikes to top of head and Yokomen to side of head
http://www.aikiweb.com/language/attacks_k.html

For others we use different names.


----------



## TheBattousai (Jan 11, 2006)

Thanks Korppi76, I knew about the terms kata tori and katate tori, but I wasn't aware of the other terms. What other forms of attack are commonly practiced in Aikido, like Ushiro Jo Tori.


----------



## jujutsu_indonesia (Jan 12, 2006)

TheBattousai said:
			
		

> Since I don't train in actual "Aikido" (I train in aikijujutsu in case your wondering)


 
That's cool. What type of Aiki Jujutsu you are training? Is it Daito-ryu?

I practice Hakko-ryu, this is an offshot of Daito-ryu, and much of the techniques are the same.


----------



## TheBattousai (Jan 12, 2006)

I practice Aikiho Kempo Jujutsu Aikijujutstu, which is part of my Kempo school I train at, in the idea of a toitsu (unified) martial art.


----------



## jujutsu_indonesia (Jan 15, 2006)

TheBattousai said:
			
		

> I practice Aikiho Kempo Jujutsu Aikijujutstu, which is part of my Kempo school I train at, in the idea of a toitsu (unified) martial art.


 
Ah. I think I heard that style.. Shogen Toitsu Kenpo.. by Prof. William Durbin, am I right?


----------



## TheBattousai (Jan 15, 2006)

You are right, jujutsu_indonesia.(Shogei Toitsu Kempo is the main art, in Kiyojute Ryu Kempo Bugei, just to let you know)


----------



## jujutsu_indonesia (Jan 16, 2006)

So Battosai, does Mr. Durbin still make you learn several sub-arts to achieve your next belt rank? I heard that in addition to Kenpo and Jujutsu, you must be well versed also in the Karamijutsu of Master Nimr Hassan's Koga-ryu before you could advance to a certain black belt rank..isn't that lots of materials?


----------



## TheBattousai (Jan 17, 2006)

No, only kempo; we don't have to do those things, there just a matter of personal choice. We also don't do nimr's matarial, they just seem simular. We trace back threw Raman Lono Ancho (another Mitose student while on Hawaii) and to Dick Stone (Durbin's first instr.), Karamijutsu or any of the other auxilary arts, are not required for any rank in the main of Kempo; There are just alot of fun to do (in my opinion anyway, hence my Aikijujutsu training).

But to not digress to far from the subject, is it relatively required for most Aikido students to have some katana training or is this a misconseption? Also in the schools that have it, what does the training consist of (i.e. Iaido, Kenjutsu, etc. type)?


----------



## Korppi76 (Jan 17, 2006)

TheBattousai said:
			
		

> But to not digress to far from the subject, is it relatively required for most Aikido students to have some katana training or is this a misconseption? Also in the schools that have it, what does the training consist of (i.e. Iaido, Kenjutsu, etc. type)?


 
I would say it depends about where you train. In Finland it is not nessesary to train with Katana but in many places people train also Iaido, Katori Shinto ryu, Taura Muso ryu or some other weapon art to supplement their aikido training. Also some dojos own aikido's tachi techniques comes from some kenjutsu/kobudo style. It always depends what main instructor or his/her sensei is teaching.

I have tried katana (well iaito) training once (little bit Iaido in one seminar). Usually I just use bokken.


----------



## samurai69 (Jan 17, 2006)

in our school we train with bokken and jo

i had some private lessons in iado, just so my understanding was better


----------



## arnisador (Jan 17, 2006)

In my experience, most Aikido schools train in the the sword or a stand-in for it such as the bokken or jo. However, not all do.


----------



## TheBattousai (Jan 17, 2006)

Another question I have is what about ukemi (breakfall) practice, how is it normally taught in an Aikido school?


----------



## samurai69 (Jan 18, 2006)

TheBattousai said:
			
		

> Another question I have is what about ukemi (breakfall) practice, how is it normally taught in an Aikido school?


 

Which part do of ukemi you mean

forward, back, sideways breakfalls.........are all taught from day one

or am i missing the question


----------



## MartialIntent (Jan 18, 2006)

TheBattousai said:
			
		

> Another question I have is what about ukemi (breakfall) practice, how is it normally taught in an Aikido school?


 
Sounds obvious but we find the biggest obstacle to overcome is fear of the ground itself! As kids we fall and roll but not as adults [even for those coming to Aikido from standing-only disciplines. Therefore we teach breakfalls from kneeling positions in a very stepwise manner as most new students appreciate the initial reassurance. It's not always constructive to perform breakfalls and ask the student to mimic - in our experience it's better to break it right down: kneel with best foot forward and weaker foot stretched out behind, push off weaker foot until you feel you're reaching your p.o.b. Make as smooth a curve as possible right up the receiving arm from the leading edge of the little finger thru elbow to shoulder and push off gently. 

Very similar for rear and side initially.

Hope that's helpful and not _too_ low level for anyone reading...!

We figure it's worth spending time on this basic exercise because a student who leaves the dojo with rib, kidney, shoulder pain, whatever from incorrect form in breakfalls is less likely to return, and of course, that benefits no one.


----------



## TheBattousai (Jan 18, 2006)

Sorry for the lack of clearity samurai69, but I was refering to teaching methods. But thank you MartialIntent for giving me an answer.

I'm also curious to know when it is considered appropriate to wear a hakima in class?


----------



## Yari (Jan 19, 2006)

TheBattousai said:
			
		

> ....
> I'm also curious to know when it is considered appropriate to wear a hakima in class?


 
That would really depend on the style and teacher. Most schools I've seen start hakama at 3kyu.  While others let women start at 6kyu, becasue a gi is mens underwear. Other scholls only have hakama when they reach 1 dan. And again others only a special occaisions (sp?).

But ask the teacher, he should know.

/yari


----------



## samurai69 (Jan 19, 2006)

At our school....males can wear a hakama at 1st dan, but women can wear them from the start, because like yari says "a gi is mens underwear"


as for ukemi

we start teaching ukemi from a kneeling position  and keepin the lead arm semi straight (ori nitae) for forward falls.....for the larger side break falls there are a couiple of drills we practice, but this comes later as ukemi and confidance in general improve.


----------



## Yari (Jan 19, 2006)

samurai69 said:
			
		

> .....as for ukemi
> 
> we start teaching ukemi from a kneeling position and keepin the lead arm semi straight (ori nitae) for forward falls.....for the larger side break falls there are a couiple of drills we practice, but this comes later as ukemi and confidance in general improve.


 
Same here.

/yari


----------



## TheBattousai (Jan 19, 2006)

Thank you all for the info, I'm very greatful for the help in furthering my knowledge in Aikido schools and practices. As soon as I think of some more questions, I'll present them here asap.


----------



## jujutsu_indonesia (Jan 19, 2006)

TheBattousai said:
			
		

> No, only kempo; we don't have to do those things, there just a matter of personal choice. We also don't do nimr's matarial, they just seem simular. We trace back threw Raman Lono Ancho (another Mitose student while on Hawaii) and to Dick Stone (Durbin's first instr.), Karamijutsu or any of the other auxilary arts, are not required for any rank in the main of Kempo; There are just alot of fun to do (in my opinion anyway, hence my Aikijujutsu training).


 
thank you for clarifying the content of your training!



> But to not digress to far from the subject, is it relatively required for most Aikido students to have some katana training or is this a misconseption? Also in the schools that have it, what does the training consist of (i.e. Iaido, Kenjutsu, etc. type)?


 
In most Aikido schools I've been here in Jakarta, Indonesia, they're doing Aikikai style and Kobayashi style. And thus Aiki-ken is a mainstay in their training session. In a neighboring province, they have lots of Nishio-style Aikido and thus practice lots of Iaido (Aiki Toho).

In my own Dojo, sensei teach sword basics as well, but nothing complicated, just several types of draws, how to return the sword to the scabbard, basic guards, basic cuts, basic slash, some kumitachi. This is because in Hakko-ryu and Wado-ryu, there are several Katas where the agressor attacks with sword, and thus to be Uke in those katas we need to know sword basics. Also, the takagi yoshin that we do has muto-dori, and it also requires some basic sword knowledge.


----------



## MartialIntent (Jan 20, 2006)

Yari said:
			
		

> That would really depend on the style and teacher. Most schools I've seen start hakama at 3kyu. While others let women start at 6kyu, becasue a gi is mens underwear. Other scholls only have hakama when they reach 1 dan. And again others only a special occaisions (sp?).
> 
> But ask the teacher, he should know.
> 
> /yari


Agreed, it's very much up to the individual style and school within that style whether the hakama is part of the dress. I've known some schools who believe the hakama provides a level of traditional authenticity and formality - and I can see the attraction. We do not wear for any grades - again, simply choice of the school.


----------

